# Smoked Lox



## cmayna (Nov 4, 2016)

Just finished off my last piece of smoked Lox from last winter so thought I'd re-stock up the smoked lox area of freezer #2.  Just another way to help reduce the amount of Salmon we have.

Very simple dry brine of 5/6 ratio of kosher salt / brown sugar.  Brined for 8 hours.







Then over to another 8 hour wet brine of, water, br sugar, maple syrup, whole pepper, dry dill,,,,,,,,,,can't remember what else.






Refresh for 30+ minutes,  sprinkle with more dill then fridge dry for 5 hours, room dry for another 3 hours, then off to a cold smoke session for 3 hours using Alder and then apple. 
























It will sit in the fridge for a few hours before I start slicing and freezing it.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2016)

The only way I really like it I'M IN

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks very good!  My bride is praying for cool/cold weather so I can make her some.  She's been out for a while.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 5, 2016)

My favorite way to eat salmon!!

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## cmayna (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks all.  Done just in time I think,  for the wife wants to bring some tomorrow on her  Rock Cod and Dungeness crab combo fishing trip.  Happy wife = happy life.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks great! Hope the rockfish are biting and the Dungeness are loading up the pots!


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks fabulous, beautiful lox.


----------



## disco (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow! Another great salmon post. Lots of information and great quview definitely deserves a point.

Disco


----------



## wade (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks good cmayna.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great! Hope the rockfish are biting and the Dungeness are loading up the pots!


Wife came home yesterday with limits of both.   Guess who get's to process her catch?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Wife came home yesterday with limits of both.   Guess who get's to process her catch?



Yay! Wish I was processing Dungeness crab right now!


----------

